# Pen Finish



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

Some advice please.... I have been trying several finishes for pens, there seems to be a lot of quick and easy applications but I need a finish to keep the warmth of the wood, also be durable and keep a nice finish. I do not like CA glue, it just feels plastic to me, beside the unhealthy fumes. 
Please submit your suggestions and experience. 
Thanks!









Here are two pens finished with Mylands friction lacquer. Seems to be a nice finish but I'm concerned about wear and durability.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Try Doctor's Woodshop shellac,walnut oil and carnuba wax finish. Very nice and super easy to apply.


----------



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, What process do you use to apply the 3 products?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Are you selling pens or just making them for yourself?

I ask because its my belief that I shouldnt sell some one a product that requires them to reapply a finish to keep it looking good. Not to mention, I have yet to have a single customer complain about a plastic feel or even mention it. In fact, I always get compliments on the super high gloss finish. I dont know of a single finish besides CA thats as durable and requires virtually no maintenance.

To each his own but for pens that are to be sold, I dont know of a better finish than CA.

As for the fumes, someone told me recently they were harmless. I dunno. I wear a respirater and I dont smell em.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

The Doctor's finish is an all in one. Here's a link http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/


----------



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link, this may be what I'm looking for! I was talking to a local artist last week and he mentioned shellac and wax but not combined in a single product and with the walnut oil added that should be really nice. I'll give it a try!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Cb, I love his products. Use a few if them for almost all my turnings these days. And mike is a really nice guy and will answer any questions you may have as to which one to use on what.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I also use The Doctor's shellac/carnuba/walnut oil finish and love it.


----------



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

The finish is in the mail, I can't wait to try his finishes! Michael has already e-mailed me three times with great info, he has been very helpful!


----------



## linter (May 13, 2012)

Hi is there any pen makers out there,Cheers Terry


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

linter said:


> Hi is there any pen makers out there,Cheers Terry


Yes ... just scroll down the list of posts looking for the ones that contain the word "pen", you'll find lots.


----------



## linter (May 13, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Yes ... just scroll down the list of posts looking for the ones that contain the word "pen", you'll find lots.


 Thanks mate, any tips where to get some blanks


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

linter said:


> Thanks mate, any tips where to get some blanks


Depends whether you've got a band saw or table saw and can cut larger pieces down to size for pens. If you haven't, check eBay and other local equivalents. I haven't bought from this guy, but his stuff looks good: A1PenKits

If you can cut blanks yourself ... well, I asked the nearby wood flooring store if they'd let me have any leftover pieces (got several sample pieces of discontinued lines from them).

Also I noticed a wooden chopping board at a tag sale, for less than a dollar I came away with a piece of wood that made a nice pen (and will probably make another dozen or so).

Check out the classifieds section on this forum, and check out the forums at www.woodbarter.com for really nice people who love wood and are eager to share.


----------



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics of the finished pens using the doctors wood shop finish. Michael is a great guy and love the product! Now testing for durability, more pens to come! 



www.doctorswoodshop.com


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

CB&D said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the finished pens using the doctors wood shop finish. Michael is a great guy and love the product! Now testing for durability, more pens to come!
> 
> www.doctorswoodshop.com


How many coats did you use?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

That finish looks nice on those pens. I'm very interested in hearing how it holds up to everyday use.


----------



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

I will definitely post result after some use, my wife has stole one of the pens so she'll put it to good use!


----------



## jon's wood shop (May 22, 2012)

Hay Does anybody know Something that can bring a lot of money From wood turning


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

This pen was finished with The Doctor's walnut oil/shellac/wax several months ago and has been my daily carry pen since. There is no sign of finish deterioration. I am very happy with the product.


----------



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

That's good to hear Whaler, sounds like its holding up well!


----------

